# Hello! My name is Kristin and Im a Hallloween Addict!!



## KLcre8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello! I am a serious Halloween fanatic. I am looking to step up my game this year and build some serious animated props. I want more sound and movement to scare the kids and get them coming back for more!

Hopefully with your help I can be the talk of the street! 

Can't wait to get to know all of you!

-Kristin


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Kristin! Glad you found us!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Just so you know, this is not Halloween Anonymous. We are all Halloween enablers here. Welcome to our deep rooted life long addiction.:jol:


I am a sound novice myself, but I am quite the movement guy. Love the animated props. I would be thrilled to assist a fellow addict.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum where we are all addicted to Halloween


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Enough jibber-jabber. It's time to start building!

(And welcome to the forum!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, K


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum- I like to say Halloween and prop building is a passion. But addiction works....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Kristin! (I hear they make a pill for that, but I'd just rather stay addicted!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome!!! Looking forward to seeing your creations!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey, Welcome to HF! Your going to like it here!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Haunted Lore (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome! I am new forum member myself!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have the cure for what ails you. More prop building.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This is one of the best intro's I've seen. Welcome!


----------



## Alyson K (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello! The kids around here love animated props, it's usually the adults I gotta watch out for though. Hope you find what you need in time to build it for this year!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------

